# Have You Ever Had Knee Replacement Surgery?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm posting this in the Coffee Shop since it has nothing whatsoever to do with dogs. My husband may be told he needs to have knee replacement surgery. I've heard some say that they never regain full range of motion of the knee but at least it doesn't hurt anymore. I'm wondering if any of you have had it and what your experience has been. Or do you know someone that has gone through it? He is seeing the ortho surgeon on Thursday. Thanks for any comments!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a friend who recently had a knee replacement. She did regain total mobility but it took many months of therapy. Her opinion is that how long it takes to get mobility back depends on how strong the person’s leg is before the surgery. She was not in good physical shape beforehand. However, a friend of hers had very strong legs beforehand from cycling and recovered very quickly.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

My Dad had it. Worst pain I've ever seen him in, but he recovered really quickly. I don't know about full range of motion, but he was up and about really soon after doing everything he normally did without a limp (but then again, he's also the guy who wanted to drive himself to work - on a standard shift - two days after surgery and we had to force him to ride in the back seat and let someone drive him! and he wan't even supposed to be going to work that soon! so I think he recovered through sheer force of will) . He was in decent shape before that.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Mom and Mother-in-law both had knee replacements. They both spent some time in inpatient rehab centers for physical therapy after surgery. It will be painful but effective in getting range of motion and strength back to the knee after surgery. The only limitation I remember my Mom having was the inability to easily get up from a kneeling postion. Good luck to your husband!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for all your comments. He sees the doctor tomorrow. I don't know if he'll be a candidate or not because of his age and letting this go on for so long before deciding to see about getting something done. He's a weeny when it comes to pain too!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

My Mother had a knee replaced at 92, and a hip replaced at 98. I don't remember her having any unusual problem with either. She did stay in a rehab place for a while with each. She walks around fine now, and she'll be 103 in six more weeks.

This is something they have figured out really well now.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom King said:


> My Mother had a knee replaced at 92, and a hip replaced at 98. I don't remember her having any unusual problem with either. She did stay in a rehab place for a while with each. She walks around fine now, and she'll be 103 in six more weeks.
> 
> This is something they have figured out really well now.


WOW! 103! Sending good wishes for your mother's upcoming birthday!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, knee replacement is on the backburner. He did see one of the best ortho docs in our area. Bob wanted to avoid surgery so he got cortisone in both knees and he says they feel quite a bit better. The doctor felt, because of his muscles and for how long he has had limited range of motion, that surgery would probably not solve the stiffness 100% If it was pain that he wanted relief from, the cortisone should help. If that doesn't there is another type of injection that is more of a gel or lubricant that can be tried. I really, really thought the doctor would want to do a replacement. It still may be in his future. We will see how he does with the injections. The doctor also said he could try CBD ointment. I have a friend using CBD ointment on her shoulder as she has had multiple dislocations and her shoulder now aches frequently. She says it helps. We might go to a marijuana store and try it!


----------

